# Decisions, decisions.... Need expert help



## Polly & Jere (Jul 14, 2007)

My wife and I are ready to buy at least one, and possibly several, timeshares.  We've been to several resorts and presentations over the years, but have managed to avoid any serious mistakes.  

We did buy our first presentation at Spinnaker's Summer Bay in Orlando, but, after immediately viewing the resale market and finding TUG, used the cooling off period and rescinded. 

Thanks TUG!    

Now we've moved to Kansas City, and have checked out the Branson Missouri resorts.  We turned down the Plantation at the Falls (Sunterra) offer, but like a fool, went for the $985 Sunterra Escapes deal to "hold all their benefits".  That was last weekend. 

Of course I've seen that eBay has the same $20,000 deals we we looking at for basically chump change + closing costs and resort transfer fees.  We could have bought the week and paid the maintenance fees + costs for what we paid for our "escape week".   Ow well... another lesson, only not so costly this time.

So.  After spending the last week scouring the market and trying to decide what we want in timeshares, I thought maybe some to the helpful folks their on Tug might have some good advice for us.   

But, we have reached a few conclusions that we are using as a starting point:

We want a "home" resort withing a few hours driving distance that we can use frequently on quick notice.  Nearby Branson, Missouri, in the Ozarks, fits that bill best, and there are tons of resorts there, shows, theme parks, and points of interest.  

We're thinking about how to get the most points for the least money, in the most desirable resort, of course.  But we are also thinking about having a great place to stay when we want to use it ourselves, and also having optimal trading power or point convertibility if we want to go to Hawaii, the Caribbean, Cape Cod, the Left Coast, or Rome.   I'm thinking that this might mean buying more than one TS - like maybe an RCI Gold Crown plus a Marriott, Fairfield or Disney Resort for another.

Here are some of the areas we still need help with:

1)  Assessing high demand or availability.  Reading the TUG BBS has helped me a lot with finding the highest rated resorts by various areas, but where can I go to find the ones that are in highest demand?  I'm talking about those places that unless you own in them or their groups, that you just never see available on RCI or II?   Where can I get this information?

2)   I still need to figure out how RCI or II points work, because I am reading lots of conflicting information.  I thought that if you had XX number of points anywhere that you could trade into anything else that required that, or some other higher number of points, but apparently that isn't always the case.  So what do I do tho get the most flexibility with my points, or week that converts to points?
I guess what I'm wondering is how I can increase my chances of getting into the most desirable Hiltons, Marriotts, Disneys, Hyatts, Fairfields, Worldmarks, etc.?

3)  Which of the above (Hiltons, Marriotts, Disneys, Hyatts, Fairfields, Worldmarks) is "best"?  :rofl: 

("Best" in overall desirability and/or best "bang for the buck"?)

Descisions, decisions.....   

Jere


----------



## talkamotta (Jul 14, 2007)

Congratulations on finding TUG.... Welcome. 

Its hard to decide what your game plan will be with timesharing. Continue what you are doing and make a priority list of what your needs/wants are and how they will fit them into your budget.  

Also think of how your needs and family will change in the next 10 years.  


Branson, Orlando, and Las Vegas are all great vacations.  Places you could continue to go to every year or almost every year.  They are kind of over built so thier trading power is not as great.  Of course there are exceptions with every particular resort.  I own in Orlando and we go there most years (mainly to see family not necessarily Disney).  I get pretty good trades if I plan ahead and Im not tied into a school calendar.  

As you know you can find pretty good deals on ebay.  There are other sites too.  Im sure you will get lots of advice.  

Join TUG  for the review section.  Not all gold crowns are that great and there are some resorts that arent gold crown that are way cool.  Its well worth the money.  

Read the advice section of TUG.   That will give you a base.  It will also give you answers to some of the questions you have now.  But it will give you more questions and they will be more specific.  

Take your time....   Its alot easier to buy than to sell.


----------



## Polly & Jere (Jul 14, 2007)

Thanks Talkamotta,

All good points, especially that last line.  

I have read all the stickies for newbies, and have printed out the resort ratings for the home area I'm most interested.  

The thing I need to really find is a way to assess demand and desirability for the resorts in a particular area.  The TUG rating help a lot with the quality factor, but don't say much about the demand factor.

I hope someone can clue me in on how to research that.

Thanks again,

Jere


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 14, 2007)

*Points Are Points.*




Polly & Jere said:


> We're thinking about how to get the most points for the least money, in the most desirable resort, of course.


Points are points, so whether yours come from highly desirable fancypants resorts or from humbler timeshares, the points are all still equally good for getting the same kinds of exchanges into other people's timeshares. 

A couple of years after we bought into RCI Points on an _el cheapo_ basis, we discovered it's possible to sign up for a 3-year renewable timeshare lease that gets lessees into RCI Points for just a bit _less_ than our minimal eBay points purchase.  Who'd a-thunk?  Click here for information about that. 


> I thought that if you had XX number of points anywhere that you could trade into anything else that required that, or some other higher number of points, but apparently that isn't always the case.


That is correct, sir -- as far as it goes.  The catch is that the "anything else" -- i.e., the nice timeshare resort in a great location -- that you want to trade into using points has to be available for the time that you want your reservation to go there.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## LisaH (Jul 15, 2007)

I think you should look at WorldMark. It has resorts in Branson, CO, IL, all should be within drive distance so you can take advantage of the bonus time program. It trades with both RCI and II and the trade power is really good. Also if you buy resale at 65-75 cents per credit, there is not much to loose in case you decide to sell in the future. I don't know any WorldMark owners (including those who bought directly from the developer) who are not happy with the program


----------



## Polly & Jere (Jul 15, 2007)

AwayWeGo said:


> A couple of years after we bought into RCI Points on an _el cheapo_ basis, we discovered it's possible to sign up for a 3-year renewable timeshare lease that gets lessees into RCI Points for just a bit _less_ than our minimal eBay points purchase.  Who'd a-thunk?  Click here for information about that.



Thanks Alan,

Especially for that link.  It was interesting, but I think I might want to get into RCI points on a more conventional basis, and am eying some pretty good options right now.

Best,

Jere


----------



## Polly & Jere (Jul 15, 2007)

LisaH said:


> I think you should look at WorldMark. It has resorts in Branson, CO, IL, all should be within drive distance so you can take advantage of the bonus time program. It trades with both RCI and II and the trade power is really good. Also if you buy resale at 65-75 cents per credit, there is not much to loose in case you decide to sell in the future. I don't know any WorldMark owners (including those who bought directly from the developer) who are not happy with the program



Great suggestion, Lisa!

This is exactly what I began doing last night, even before your post.  I'm seeing a lot to like with Worldmark Credits.   

I'm wondering if buying into Fairfield would be the same as Worldmark/Trendwest, since they are all under one ownership now?

It's pretty amazing if those who buy from the developer at full price are happy with their purchases, so that says a lot.

Thanks for the suggestions.    

Jere


----------



## tjk2134 (Jul 15, 2007)

if you want to own at branson you should also consider marriott Horizons at branson. It will cost a few dollars more but well worth it, many believe it is the finest in branson. Marriott quality with the best pool in branson.


----------



## Polly & Jere (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks for the tip on Marriott Horizons Branson.  Actually I took a long look at that, and at Marriott in general.  I still may go in that direction a bit later, but it's a tough call between them and FF/Wyndham or Worldmark.

However, I just pulled the trigger on an eBay sale on a 2 BR EOY 5-star RCI/II Gold Crown at the French Quarter in Branson.  TUG has it rated as 8.5+ so for what I paid it's impossible to get hurt much.  ($300 + CC and $215 annual MF)

So now I'm an official timeshare owner!

Ta Da...  

Do I get champagne?  

However, I'm still looking at more timeshares, and will probably do something for more quality and/or points next time.

Jere


----------



## UWSurfer (Jul 15, 2007)

I don't know anything about that system or resort...but it sounds like you got a steal!

Congratulations!


----------



## LisaH (Jul 16, 2007)

Polly & Jere said:


> Thanks for the tip on Marriott Horizons Branson.  Actually I took a long look at that, and at Marriott in general.  I still may go in that direction a bit later, but it's a tough call between them and FF/Wyndham or Worldmark.
> 
> However, I just pulled the trigger on an eBay sale on a 2 BR EOY 5-star RCI/II Gold Crown at the French Quarter in Branson.  TUG has it rated as 8.5+ so for what I paid it's impossible to get hurt much.  ($300 + CC and $215 annual MF)
> 
> ...



Congratulations!!! I don't know anything about the resort (is there a French Quarter in Branson?) but you can't go wrong with that price and M/F...

Also, I am not familiar with FF. It seems that learning how to use the FF system is more involved than WorldMark though. If you buy it cheap and don't mind spending time to learn, it might be OK as well.


----------



## m61376 (Jul 16, 2007)

Another consideration- if Branson is close enough for a day trip, you might inquire if purchasing at Marriott's Branson would entitle you to day useage. A lot of the Marriott timeshares offer this option as a bonus to owners, with locals purchasing a unit so as to get facility useage and then using the unit frequently for trading.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jul 16, 2007)

*Congrats*

Way to go on your first timeshare purchase!  Just be careful, it can be addictive


----------



## riverdees05 (Jul 16, 2007)

Been by that resort a couple of times and looks nice, so think you got a good deal.  There are other sites that you might want to look at in addition to TUG, like redweek, timeshareforum, etc.  There are also resorts at Lake of the Ozarks that are close to home.


----------



## talkamotta (Jul 16, 2007)

*Beware of the Timeshare Addiction*

Congratulations.  

Timeshareing is so very addictive and so is ebay.  I have 7 + 1 EOY and I keep looking on ebay.  Dont know why?   I have plenty.  

Its just so much fun.  

Learn how to use it.  You might even try renting through RCI.  

I bought my first from the developer   and then a couple of years later I saw if for a lot less on ebay   Cant remember how I came across timeshares on ebay but that was the beginning of the bargain hunters dream. 

Congratulations on your first timeshare.


----------



## Polly & Jere (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks for all the feedback over the past few days.  It's all helpful.  Just faxed my signed contract and CC payment to the seller's closing company.  I feel good about the deal. 

And yes, I got a Redweek membership.  And yes, Talkamotta, I'm getting addicted, at least a little.    The French Quarter Resort is only every other year (EOY or Biennial) and we don't get time there unitl 2009, so we're still shopping for other options.  

Considering, Bluegreen, Fairfield, Worldmark, and perhaps Sunterra.  More decisions.  

Anyone know anything about Bluegreen, and what a good price would be for the points?   That Big Cedar Wilderness Club appeals to me.

We appreciate all the good suggestions,

Jere


----------



## Sir Newf (Jul 19, 2007)

Congrats on your purchase.....now that you're familiar w/TUG- it's time to join...it'll be the best $25. you'll spend! congrats again,


----------



## Mimi (Jul 20, 2007)

Polly & Jere,  Good job!  During our first, and only trip to Branson, in April 2006, we stayed in a 2br at your French Quarter. It was a very nice resort!  We have 11.5 weeks of timeshare now and I still check eBay like a timeshare fanatic. I will officially retire in 2 weeks and I already have awesome vacation memories, as well as trips planned throughout 2007, 2008 and into the summer of 2009. :whoopie:


----------



## talkamotta (Jul 20, 2007)

Polly & Jere said:


> Now we've moved to Kansas City, and have checked out the Branson Missouri resorts.  We turned down the Plantation at the Falls (Sunterra) offer, but like a fool, went for the $985 Sunterra Escapes deal to "hold all their benefits".  That was last weekend.
> 
> But, we have reached a few conclusions that we are using as a starting point:
> 
> ...



Even though I have too many timeshares I keep looking.  One in Branson that looked pretty good and is rated very high in the review section it is an active listing on Ebay

110150720095  The Cabins at Green Mountain  Check it out.  Its a 3 bedroom maybe thats an over kill.  By the listing it kind of sounds like a 2 bedroom with a loft???? 

Its rated pretty high in the review section.  Maybe others will know if there is anything else going on.  

I dont have anything to do with that listing and Branson is a place that I would like to visit one day but not to own.  Now if it was Montana, for me, I would be all over it. But ....... I have too many.


----------



## bogey21 (Jul 20, 2007)

Polly & Jere said:


> I just pulled the trigger on an eBay sale on a 2 BR EOY 5-star RCI/II Gold Crown at the French Quarter in Branson....for what I paid it's impossible to get hurt much.  ($300 + CC and $215 annual MF)
> 
> So now I'm an official timeshare owner!



You got a great deal.  I've stayed at a lot of the Branson resorts.  The French Quarter is in my top 10%.  Horizons isn't.

GEORGE


----------



## Polly & Jere (Jul 21, 2007)

Sir Newf said:


> Congrats on your purchase.....now that you're familiar w/TUG- it's time to join...it'll be the best $25. you'll spend! congrats again,



Thanks for the good advice, but we've already joined when we first logged on.  I only showed up as a guest because I had already joined the BBS after my wife had signed us up for TUG membership, and it took so time for me to get the "code" word added into our profile.

It's done now.

Jere


----------



## Polly & Jere (Jul 21, 2007)

Mimi said:


> Polly & Jere,  Good job!  During our first, and only trip to Branson, in April 2006, we stayed in a 2br at your French Quarter. It was a very nice resort!  We have 11.5 weeks of timeshare now and I still check eBay like a timeshare fanatic. I will officially retire in 2 weeks and I already have awesome vacation memories, as well as trips planned throughout 2007, 2008 and into the summer of 2009. :whoopie:



Thanks Mimi,   I haven't even seen the French Quarter yet, but bought based on nice reviews from TUG and several other online review sites.   I like the idea of buying in Branson because we can use them as drive-to vacations, or trade for more exotic destinations when we can afford them.   I guess you're not the only one addicted to eBay, because I just bought another timeshare yesterday, and then one more tonight.     Details to follow soon.

You have some awesome pics.  I'd love to get to some of those places.... which is why I'm getting into timesharing.   

Jere


----------



## rhonda (Jul 21, 2007)

Polly & Jere said:


> I guess you're not the only one addicted to eBay, because I just bought another timeshare yesterday, and then one more tonight.


LOL!  That is one timeshare for every 4 posts here on TUG!  Pace yourself!


----------



## Polly & Jere (Jul 21, 2007)

talkamotta said:


> Even though I have too many timeshares I keep looking.  One in Branson that looked pretty good and is rated very high in the review section it is an active listing on Ebay
> 
> 110150720095  The Cabins at Green Mountain  Check it out.  Its a 3 bedroom maybe thats an over kill.  By the listing it kind of sounds like a 2 bedroom with a loft????
> 
> ...



Hi Talka,

I looked at that.  In fact I checked out both Big Cedar Wilderness and Cabins at Green Mountain.  Rave reviews on both.  Nothing for me not to like but the price, and I don't really need 3 BRs on a regular basis.  Plus I'm trying to stick with RCI and FF/Wyn traders.

I'm doing timeshares on a very limited budget, and so far it appears to me that RCI & FF give the most bang for the buck in the regions I'm most interested.  

I wonder how long it will take me to get "too many" timeshares?   

I'm already up to three....    

Jere


----------



## Polly & Jere (Jul 21, 2007)

bogey21 said:


> You got a great deal.  I've stayed at a lot of the Branson resorts.  The French Quarter is in my top 10%.  Horizons isn't.
> GEORGE



Hi George,   

Way to boost my spirits!   

But why don't you like Horizons?  I haven't been considering that one, but just curious why you would mention it.

Later,

Jere


----------



## Polly & Jere (Jul 21, 2007)

rhonda said:


> LOL!  That is one timeshare for every 4 posts here on TUG!  Pace yourself!



:rofl:    I thought I did!   

Fact is that I'm probably finished shopping for a while with my last two annual use purchases.  (The French Quarter is EOy odd year)  

One was a Sunterra - The Plantation at Fall Creek, a 2 BR Lockoff, Prime Float with annual prime week use and RCI Gold Crown rating.  I know many people are down on Sunterra, and I can understand why, after sitting though their pitch.  But... the price I paid and maintenance fees were too low to pass up for a quality Gold Crown Primetime resort.

The last one was 105,000 annual Fairfield Points, and it comes with RCI membership, as well as with the FF Plus program.  I was really interested in adding either a Worldmark or a Fairfield to my inventory, and FF presented the best deal for me... I think.    

I bought the last two at such bargain prices that I hesitate to mention them.  Suffice to say I don't think I overpaid, and the maintenance fees are reasonable to low on all of them.  MF can be a back-breaker!   

So, Rhonda, you can plainly see that I *am* pacing myself.   

Now I just have to wait until they all get registered so I can start using them!  The FF came with 105,000 points that can be booked in 2007, and adds another 105,000 next April.

Ciao,

Jere


----------



## Polly & Jere (Jul 21, 2007)

Polly & Jere said:


> But why don't you like Horizons?  I haven't been considering that one, but just curious why you would mention it.  Jere




    My mistake.  I *had* considered the Marriott Horizons.   

Just wanted to thank everyone again for all the kind advice and helpful tips.  It helped me get my feet wet in timeshares.     :whoopie:   

Jere


----------



## talkamotta (Jul 24, 2007)

Stop now....  Stop now..... :hysterical: 

Wait for the mf's to come due and see if that puts any kind of a burden on you.  My Christmas present to myself is my mf's and of course the vacations.


----------

